# Portaits of Fallen Soldiers



## byounghusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have gotten into Scroll work lately.  One of the cool things I found was an MSN group that cuts portaits of Fallen Soldiers from the Afganistan and Iraqi conflicts.  

Family members send a photo and a pattern is created and then it is assigned to one of the cutters around the country.  We cut a minimum of two copies and send them to a member of that soldier's family.  They are cut from 1/8" Baltic Birch Plywood and then finished with lacquer.  Then frame them with a black felt backer.  

It is really humbling to cut these portraits and send them to the families.  The Thank You's bring tears to your eyes.  

Here are the five I have done so far.


----------



## Scott-n-KY (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW, What a great Idea,  and what nice work.  I imagine all kinds of thoughts run through your mind when you are working on one. 

                                                          scROLL ON Bob


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 25, 2008)

What an amazing project! And a wonderful gesture to say Thank you to the families of our brave, fallen soldiers. Thank you for taking on this project. Your work is exemplary done.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful gesture.  Your work is outstanding!


----------



## dntrost (Aug 25, 2008)

Great work, wow that is something.  I am sure a very emotional and heartfelt endeavor as well as much appriciated.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 25, 2008)

This is awesome and you are awesome for volunteering your time to do this. I can tell you that this means more than you can imagine to the families that receive them.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 25, 2008)

Great work and a great cause. You should be very proud in what you are doing.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nicely done. thank you.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 26, 2008)

Very well done!


----------



## fiferb (Aug 26, 2008)

After pondering this overnight I'm wondering how can I get one of these?

Thanks.


----------



## Gagler (Aug 26, 2008)

Not only are you doing a great service for these hurting families, you do very nice work and obviously have a gigantic heart: my hat is off to you.  I am certain these portraits will be treasured by the families for decades to come.

I've tried the portrait scroll work before and, despite purchasing and reading a very good book on the subject I was not successful - to me, it's pretty difficult and the pictures you've posted of your work show off your excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 26, 2008)

Great work, great cause.


----------



## reddwil (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome talent, Very nice


----------



## Splinter (Aug 26, 2008)

Your skills are great and your selflessness is even greater. You will be blessed for what you are doing. The families will treasure these forever.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2008)

Magnificant work, Bob! And much thanks for the effort!!!!


----------



## markgum (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellant work.  What a nice tribute to our brave men and women who give everything for our country.


----------



## byounghusband (Aug 26, 2008)

All,
WOW!!  Thanks for the good words.  I have gained SO much from people I have met in the woodworking arenas I have become involved with.  

It truly an honor to be able to give back to the families of those who have given SO much for all of us.  I do not have a miliatary background personally, but with age comes wisdom and I have come to realize the sacrifices that have been made to give us the freedoms we have in this country and around the world.  

These Portraits are done at no cost to those who request them.  I will contact those who ask for details and get them in contact with the leaders of the MSN group.  Stay tuned....

On the turning standpoint, if there is a Freedom Pen event in your area, PLEASE go and give of yourself.  We ALL have something to give back to our Brothers and Sisters.
God Bless them and you all too!!


----------



## DocStram (Aug 27, 2008)

fiferb said:


> After pondering this overnight I'm wondering how can I get one of these?
> 
> Thanks.




Bruce ..... as I read Bob's post .... I immediately thought of your boy.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 27, 2008)

Bob,
What you are doing is a great tribute to our soldiers and American heroes.  Keep up the good work.


----------

